# Help please...



## Spyder1984 (16/5/20)

Hi guys and gals.

Would someone please be so kind as to help me with moving a post from another thread to this one PLEASE...


----------



## zadiac (16/5/20)

Which one?


----------



## Spyder1984 (16/5/20)

I accidentally posted it in diamond supporting vendors - vape kings...

Apologies for the dumb mistake...


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/20)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

